# Help for underweight baby woodpigeon



## Raffaella (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello, I'd be very grateful for your assistance. I'm based in North-East England in the UK, and five days ago while walking the dog found a baby woodpigeon toddling frantically around in the park. No parents appeared and because there are cats in the park, and also plenty of dogs off the lead, I took the pigeon home.

On closer inspection, I saw that the pigeon had a small sore (about 3 mm diameter) on the back of its head, as well as a little scab on on the top of its head and a small scab on one of its elbows. I have been treating these with sterile saline solution and they seem to be clearing up.

The pigeon is taking food and also able to peck at seeds himself, but will not eat the seeds when alone: he seems to only do so as part of a feeding session. I've found invaluable advice here, and also from an acquaintance who rears rescue pigeons but has moved away from the area, about how and what to feed. 

The pigeon is happy to be fed and moves on from hand feeding to pecking up seeds, but does not squeak for food, and also I am concerned because his breast bone is very easy to feel and he weighs in at 150 grams first thing in the morning (with an empty crop) which I think is underweight for his age (but I'm not sure of his age -- picture attached).

I'm currently feeding him warm peas, ready brek, and also bird seed (with oyster shell grit) in around equal measures. We are doing four meals a day, around every six hours. I don't think I could feed him much more because otherwise his crop wouldn't empty enough between meals, but I'm worried that he is not growing. 

Is there anything else I should be feeding him to help him gain weight? Should he be having some form of fat in his diet? And what are guidelines for the amount of food he should eat per day?

Are you also able to gauge his age from the pictures? To me he looks somewhere between two and three weeks. He can flap, and uses his wings to help him hop on to slightly higher surfaces, but can't fly.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done! Lots of info, too.

Have a look at this: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whattofeed.htm and the other ‘how to’ pages. Obviously you are already in the swing of it.

If you are on Facebook, we have a UK rescuers’ group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/ where there are probably members in the N.East, and certainly people who have rescued wood pigeons.


----------



## Raffaella (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you very much, John. That site is fantastic. He seems to be doing well.

I'm not on Facebook but may see if a friend can join the forum on my behalf, so thanks for that too!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He seems to be doing well for his age. They don't usually eat on their own till out of the nest and parents teach them. He is still a bit young though. So just be patient with him and he will gain weight. That face book group John gave the link to should be able to help, and the other link he gave you should be helpful. Cute little guy. I would also put some antibiotic cream on those sores.


----------

